# Speedo / instrument cluster containing expanded



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi I'm going to purchase it for my BMW F20 of an instrument cluster with expanded content. My question is whether I have to change them and only encode or however I should do something else?

thanks


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

make sure your car has MOST bus, otherwise, the cluster will not be functioning.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

larryzhou said:


> make sure your car has MOST bus, otherwise, the cluster will not be functioning.


Hello and how I can be sure? Anyone who has tried to change?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricarpa said:


> Hi I'm going to purchase it for my BMW F20 of an instrument cluster with expanded content. My question is whether I have to change them and only encode or however I should do something else?
> 
> thanks


If it is used, you will need to do some EEPROM work to erase the donor VIN and Mileage.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it is used, you will need to do some EEPROM work to erase the donor VIN and Mileage.


Hi I'll buy again. Then just encoded and do coding or need anything else? thanks

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricarpa said:


> Hi I'll buy again. Then just encoded and do coding or need anything else? thanks
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


If it is new, then once installed, you should just need to add 6WA to VO, Inject CAFD in Kombi ECU, and VO Code Kombi.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

```

```



shawnsheridan said:


> If it is new, then once installed, you should just need to add 6WA to VO, Inject CAFD in Kombi ECU, and VO Code Kombi.


Hi I understand how to enter the code 6WA in VO and then do coding.
I do not understand is how to inject kombi CAFD in ECU.

I can explain it?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricarpa said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Hi I understand how to enter the code 6WA in VO and then do coding.
> ...


Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level => Select OK


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level => Select OK


Thanks


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level => Select OK


Hi in a few days I will get the new cluster expanded 6WA to install it on my F20.

The method that you explain very clear to me, only I have a question at the end when you have to Select the CAFD from latest I-Level

In my F20 I think my last I-Level F020-13-03-503 as shown in the photo. Am I right?

My question arises then as I understand that pressing Detect CAF SWE I would come out a window in which there are several yellow folders corresponding to different I-Level and within different CAFD. This is where I choose the CAFD for the last i-level. Am I right?

In the example photo I choose the CAFD_00000760_006_000_052 because it is the one that corresponds to my last I-Level which is F020-13-03-503. This is also correct?. After what I choose with my cursor and would give to OK.

I would like to be clear to avoid making any mistake.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricarpa said:


> Hi in a few days I will get the new cluster expanded 6WA to install it on my F20.
> 
> The procedure explain very clear to me except at the end when you have to Select the CAFD from latest I-Level
> 
> ...


NOT Last I-Level, but the Latest I-Level. Just pick the CAFD from the newest I-Level presented. Don't worry about what I-Level your car is on.

You know though that for F20 / F30, 6WA is not a straight swap, and you will have to make connection from Kombi to Most Bus too?


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

I did not know he had to make additional connections to go from basic to 6WA Kombi. Is there a scheme to help me make the connections? Before scheduling must be sure to connect well. Thanks


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricarpa said:


> I did not know he had to make additional connections to go from basic to 6WA Kombi. Is there a scheme to help me make the connections? Before scheduling must be sure to connect well. Thanks
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I have not seen any diagram posted but there is thread regarding this here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=718594


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have not seen any diagram posted but there is thread regarding this here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=718594


Thank you.
I've been finding out things and I think all you need to add are the two fiber optic cables from the Cluster Bus Most to unity NBT but honestly not that adds features fiber optic cables to my F20.

It seems strange, however, that on page BMW parts not listed the cutting of fiber optic cables or the model F20 or the F30. This makes me doubt whether you really are or not 6WA

Anyway when I get the cluster and install it I inform you of the outcome.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> NOT Last I-Level, but the Latest I-Level. Just pick the CAFD from the newest I-Level presented. Don't worry about what I-Level your car is on.
> 
> You know though that for F20 / F30, 6WA is not a straight swap, and you will have to make connection from Kombi to Most Bus too?


Hi I have in my possession the cluster 6WA again , but I have two questions:

1.-How to know my latest I-Level?

2.-Once I find out my latest I-Level, as Select the CAFD from latest I-Level?

I see a window with many folders and CAFD I do not know what to choose or how to do.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricarpa said:


> Hi I have in my possession the cluster 6WA again , but I have two questions:
> 
> 1.-How to know my latest I-Level?
> 
> ...


Ok. Let me say it one more time:

_*Just pick the CAFD from the newest I-Level presented. Don't worry about what I-Level your car is on.*_

The latest one presented from Detect CAF for SWE will be based on date of the I-Level (F020-Yr-Mo-xxxx)

ISTA/P	2.48.0	F020-12-11-502
ISTA/P	2.48.1	F020-12-11-502
ISTA/P	2.48.2	F020-12-11-504
ISTA/P	2.48.3	F020-12-11-505
ISTA/P	2.49.0	F020-13-03-501
ISTA/P	2.49.1	F020-13-03-502
ISTA/P	2.49.2	F020-13-03-503
ISTA/P	2.49.3	F020-13-03-503
ISTA/P	2.49.4	F020-13-03-503
ISTA/P	2.50.0	F020-13-07-501
ISTA/P	2.50.2	F020-13-07-503
ISTA/P	2.50.3	F020-13-07-505
ISTA/P	2.50.4	F020-13-07-506
ISTA/P	2.51.0	F020-13-11-501
ISTA/P	2.51.1	F020-13-11-502


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Let me say it one more time:
> 
> _*Just pick the CAFD from the newest I-Level presented. Don't worry about what I-Level your car is on.*_
> 
> ...


Hello, I installed the cluster 6WA in my f20, I must say that I follow all the steps and when I give BKOMBI coding on the folder I get the following error:

Cddeplay cd processedwitherror

cafd_00000760-006_000_052 Not Executable

Anyone know why this happens?

I have esys 3.23.4 and psdzdata 50.4

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricarpa said:


> Hello, I installed the cluster 6WA in my f20, I must say that I follow all the steps and when I give BKOMBI coding on the folder I get the following error:
> 
> Cddeplay cd processedwitherror
> 
> ...


You have BKOMBI in SVT? Isn't that Basic Kombi, not 6WA Kombi?

Did you add Kombi connection to the most bus ring with Fiber Optic cable in order to support 6WA?


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

first, add 6WA into your FA and code the HU, then refresh the svt tree and you will find the BKOMBI was taken place by KOMBI. Then code it with the corresponding CAFD


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

I've done my retrofit from basic panel to black panel on my F20 last weekend.

swap the panel, connect the MOST fibre, and code as Shawn / tankran said.


----------



## zev (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. All you did there was inject CAFD into ECU and VO Code it.
> 
> This explains why the language and the units are not correct. You need to flash this Kombi.
> 
> ...


got it! i will try it


----------



## zev (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. All you did there was inject CAFD into ECU and VO Code it.
> 
> This explains why the language and the units are not correct. You need to flash this Kombi.
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

Flash kombi with only check blflash swDeploy cdDeploy ibaDeploy. failed, log as below.

seems the HWxx files are different, I upload the picture. So flash with check "all" in the TAL will be OK? what's the worst will happen if flash fail? thanks!

TAL execution started. [C205]
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2014/01/24-12:46:51.953
[Exception - KOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60. Excpected: [hwap_000010f8-255_255_255, hwap_00000140-255_255_255, hwel_000010f7-002_001_113, hwel_000009c6-002_001_010], Actual: [hwel_000009c4-002_091_049, hwel_000009c6-002_091_010, hwap_000010f8-255_255_255, hwap_00000141-255_255_255, btld_00001105-002_005_056, flsl_00001108-002_005_024, swfl_0000110e-002_091_080, swfl_00001114-002_091_080, swfl_00001111-002_091_080, swfl_0000110b-002_091_085, swfl_00001117-002_091_085, cafd_000009c8-005_000_030]
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "2min 42s". [C206]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can check "All" instead. It won't do any harm, although it won;t solve your problem either, which is you have used ECU, and your I-Step Current chosen for TAL does not match the actual ECU Hardware for that I-Step.


----------



## zev (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can check "All" instead. It won't do any harm, although it won;t solve your problem either, which is you have used ECU, and your I-Step Current chosen for TAL does not match the actual ECU Hardware for that I-Step.


So I can not update the hwxx files by Esys any way?

I checked the China car with 6WA, the km kombi hwxx files are different with the used mls kombi. I don't want to only update the btld swfd cafd in the used kombi. I want to update the hwxx also.

So sad


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zev said:


> So I can not update the hwxx files by Esys any way?
> 
> I checked the China car with 6WA, the km kombi hwxx files are different with the used mls kombi. I don't want to only update the btld swfd cafd in the used kombi. I want to update the hwxx also.
> 
> So sad


You are not understanding what I am telling you. Right now, you have "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60_" error. This means that the I-Step current you selected when you made the TAL is incorrect for the used Kombi. You need to try making TAL using different I-Step Current settings until you get one that works. Then you can flash it, including new hwxx.

You can also select HW-ID's from SVTactual when making TAL. Sometimes that will solve the issue.


----------



## zev (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are not understanding what I am telling you. Right now, you have "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60_" error. This means that the I-Step current you selected when you made the TAL is incorrect for the used Kombi. You need to try making TAL using different I-Step Current settings until you get one that works. Then you can flash it, including new hwxx.
> 
> You can also select HW-ID's from SVTactual when making TAL. Sometimes that will solve the issue.


thanks for the detail explanation. the donor VIN is E693307, Production date is 11.12.2012. I bought is on 06/27/2013. the Mileage in it is 1141KM (authentic, the kombi is never disassembled).

could you help check the initial Istep of E693307? Do I need modify the FA before read SVT since the country code is different. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zev said:


> thanks for the detail explanation. the donor VIN is E693307, Production date is 11.12.2012. I bought is on 06/27/2013. the Mileage in it is 1141KM (authentic, the kombi is never disassembled).
> 
> could you help check the initial Istep of E693307? Do I need modify the FA before read SVT since the country code is different. thanks!


I would try these then:

F020-12-07-533
F020-12-11-502
F020-12-11-502
F020-12-11-504
F020-12-11-505

You do not need to modify FA to read ECU, but if you want to code it with a different Country Controller, then you need to modify it before VO Coding ECU.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

has anyone any idea for instrument cluster with expanded content price it can be second hand.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6WA for 5, 6, or 7 Series goes for around $300 USD on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-Tacho-I...Parts_Accessories&hash=item338ab79348&vxp=mtr


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

A used 6WA for 5, 6, or 7 Series goes for around $300 USD on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-Tacho-I...Parts_Accessories&hash=item338ab79348&vxp=mtr


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> A used 6WA for 5, 6, or 7 Series goes for around $300 USD on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-Tacho-I...Parts_Accessories&hash=item338ab79348&vxp=mtr


thanks for link but im looking for F20


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I would image the price is similar.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I would image the price is similar.

It won't be plug-n-play in your case though. You will need to make connection from 6WA to Most ring.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would image the price is similar.
> 
> It woin;t be plug-n-play in your case though. You will need to make connection from 6WA to Most ring.


Thanks guess difficult thing is coding eprom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That too.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

Did you flash kombi successful finally***65311; how you fixed your issue***65311; i have same problem with you.



zev said:


> thanks for the detail explanation. the donor VIN is E693307, Production date is 11.12.2012. I bought is on 06/27/2013. the Mileage in it is 1141KM (authentic, the kombi is never disassembled).
> 
> could you help check the initial Istep of E693307? Do I need modify the FA before read SVT since the country code is different. thanks!


----------



## MarkusACS (Sep 20, 2013)

*Virgin Dumb File*

Hi Shwan,

can you please send me the virgin dumb of the 6WA Kombi 160D0WQ?

best regards
Markus


----------

